# Fx5 to much for 55gal?



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

At my LFS today deciding on some fish, and noticed he had a used Fx5 sitting in the corner. So I asked "how much" and he said $125. So he plugged it in after filling it with some water and it seemed to work like my Fx5 I have on my 125 gal. I have been wanting to get a canister filter for my 55 gal and could buy a new fluval 405 for $129 with media. To me buying the Fx5 sounds like a no brainer. My question, is the Fx5 to much for a 55 gal tank?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

going on what fluval says you could always turn down the outflow without damaging the motor, if that is a problem


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

No its not in my opinion, also agers ago I asked many people if a fx5 is too much for a 55g they said it's fine and I've seen plenty of 55 with them.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, well today, if he still has it its all mine. And I'm was mainly worried about to much water movement I will be stocking German Rams about 12 or so.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may have to DIY a spraybar to spread the water flow throughout the tank in order to reduce the water velocity or turbulence. There are some well written posts in the DIY section of the forum for building your own spray bar.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

good luck, i hope it's waiting for you when you get their 

jeeze the cheapest i could get one new here in Australia was AUD$350 delivered  sounds to me your going to get a bargain :wink:


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Deeda said:


> You may have to DIY a spraybar to spread the water flow throughout the tank in order to reduce the water velocity or turbulence. There are some well written posts in the DIY section of the forum for building your own spray bar.


Yeah, I will be doing that, I just made one for my 125 gal, from the help of 13razorbackfan and it is outstanding.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

ozman said:


> good luck, i hope it's waiting for you when you get their
> 
> jeeze the cheapest i could get one new here in Australia was AUD$350 delivered  sounds to me your going to get a bargain :wink:


It's used, that why I had him put some water in it and run it on one of his tanks. It seemed to be working in great condition.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

yea i heard you as in used  given he's showing you it's in good working order sounds like a good deal to me :thumb:

things here are expensive


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

redsnookmfer said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > You may have to DIY a spraybar to spread the water flow throughout the tank in order to reduce the water velocity or turbulence. There are some well written posts in the DIY section of the forum for building your own spray bar.
> ...


Yeah....just make it as long as possible, remember to leave room for intake strainer, heater, etc..., and then make the holes starting at 13/64" in size. If you need larger then just step up in size till you get the desired flow.


----------



## canadasbeast (Apr 26, 2013)

it will be fine


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I have an fx5 on my 75 gallon and i love it. The only i'm having is that when i feed the fish i have to shut it off or else the filter just starts sucking half the food in instantly, lol.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mclaren880 said:


> I have an fx5 on my 75 gallon and i love it. The only i'm having is that when i feed the fish i have to shut it off or else the filter just starts sucking half the food in instantly, lol.


Yeah....I shut mine off as well. Gives the fish time to eat the floating particles before the filters suck it up.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah i notice that in my 125 gal. I put defrosted Brine shrimp in and its seems like they instantly get dispersed throughout the tank and i instantly notice it getting sucked up before some fish get it.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

So how many holes, and how car apart should they be? And its a standard 55 gallon, so I think I can push almost 40-44" in length.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

redsnookmfer said:


> So how many holes, and how car apart should they be? And its a standard 55 gallon, so I think I can push almost 40-44" in length.


I would make a hole every inch and about 13/64 in size.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> mclaren880 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an fx5 on my 75 gallon and i love it. The only i'm having is that when i feed the fish i have to shut it off or else the filter just starts sucking half the food in instantly, lol.
> ...


Hey razorfan, Have you been doing this for a while? I'm thinking about just getting a plug-in on off switch from depot so I don't have to get under the tank to do it every day. Has this given you any issues? I can't really think of why doing this a lot would be an issue, but I just want to be sure i'm not going to damage the fx5.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Form what I've read, and only owning an Fx5 for a couple months, I must have plugged/unplugged it 50+ times on my 125 gal, was having cycling issues and did %50 water changes every day for almost a week plus setting it up and adding a spray bar. I don't think you have to worry about damaging the Fx5, but if it makes it more convienent I don't see why it would be an issue, but I'll let 13razorbackfan give you a better answer.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mclaren880 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > mclaren880 said:
> ...


I am not sure to be totally honest. I imagine with anything the more you flip something on and off the shorter the lifespan. However I take the risk because A...I don't want my filters gobbling up the food and B...I have spare filters in case one doesn't come back on.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Razorfan. I'm trying to call Fluval to see what they thing, but their website has been down for a couple weeks now. Once i can get a hold of them i'll update with their reply.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

@mcclaren880....Did you ever get a reply from Fluval about turning off/on equip repeatedly to feed with FX5?


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

You guys do know that the Fx5 shuts down for 2 minutes a day anyways to clear the air. So i cant see a few more times affecting it much.


----------

